# Skipton



## Deleted member 58274

Hi, we fancy a day and overnighter in Skipton. There's one CU on the poi's for £2 overnight from 4pm to 10am and then there's the coach road car park now claiming to have 3 dedicated MH bays 6pm to 9-30am a bit dearer......has anyone done either recently.....any advice ?? Maja


----------



## justRoamin

We spent a peaceful night past the toilet block in Bridge Street in April this year, parked in two bays so it was £4.00 then then payed for the day. Didn't see any motorhome bays. Mark


----------



## AdriaTwin

*Coach Street Carpark Skipton*

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=59434&d=1509900050&thumb=1&stc=1

Saw this sign today in this carpark. Anyone used this to stay overnight?


----------



## alcam

AdriaTwin said:


> https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...900050t-skipton-skipton-coach-st.-carpark.jpg
> 
> Saw this sign today in this carpark. Anyone used this to stay overnight?



Can't get the sign to enlarge but , if the original sign , it does say no overnighting . Never had a problem staying there


----------



## AdriaTwin

Sorry about tiny pic. Didn't take it myself cos phone battery dead. So when I got home searched on web and found this pic on another website. Its all about Motorhome overnight parking in special bays, 6pm - 9am £5. Small print read - " NO camping , sleeping( except Motorhomes in designated motorhome bays), cooking or servicing of vehicles is permitted. "  So it must be a fairly new sign.


----------



## Canalsman

This web page clarifies things somewhat:

Parking in Skipton - Craven District Council

There is no reference to sleeping in vehicles, but the inference is that Coach Street is most likely to be acceptable. £5 per night and no more than three nights.

I'll update the POIs accordingly ...


----------



## justRoamin

We stayed there in April parking in two bays,which was £4 a night then, I see now it would be £4.40 or if you can get in a motorhome bay(which I couldn't find) it's £5. Was told by a warden 1 night was tolerated in the car bays at the end of bridge st past the toilets,maybe it's not now the new charges are in place. Mark
     Ps the sign stated the same restrictions as in the pic


----------



## Rod

*Parking overnight*

We have stopped on a couple of occasions earlier in September.

There are 3 bays at the bottom end of the car park and it is £5 per night.

You also have to pay if you stay in the car park during the day.

Handy for a visit to the pubs and restaurants


----------



## AdriaTwin

Stayed Saturday night. arrived 4pm and the 3 green marked motorhome were full and other vans parked. Spoke to driver of large twin axle which was parked backed up to trees at back corner of carpark . He said he`d  spoken to Traffic warden guy who was checking tickets, who said as long as each van paid the £5 charge they would not bother which bays we were in. As we were paying the charge at 6pm there were 12 vans parked up queing to pay !


----------



## malagaoth

the three 'motorhome' places were filled and there were a further 12 motorhomes waiting to park?
Making a total of 15 motorhomes?
How long before the good burghers of Skipton become tired of their carpark becoming a third rate caravan site and this parking concession is withdrawn?

(my guess, not long)


----------



## jagmanx

*Free member*



malagaoth said:


> the three 'motorhome' places were filled and there were a further 12 motorhomes waiting to park?
> Making a total of 15 motorhomes?
> How long before the good burghers of Skipton become tired of their carpark becoming a third rate caravan site and this parking concession is withdrawn?
> 
> (my guess, not long)



Or Doom  member ?
I appreciate what you imply if people are abusing ..but if they stay for 2 nights or even 3  AND spend most win !


----------



## malagaoth

> if they stay for 2 nights or even 3 AND spend most win !



and how many tourists will be put off by the sight of this "gypsy encampment"?

If there are three marked spaces that implies (to me) that they are willing to tolerate three motorhomes - the others might not  be breaking any laws (assuming they have paid the fee) YET!

Motorhomers are their own worst enemy, any lee way granted by a council is almost invariably abused.

Parking in a carpark with a dozen fellow travellers is not (in my opinion) 'wild camping' its camping in a semi official  campsite which has no facilities.

I wild camp so that I will NOT be crammed into a patch tarmacadam with a dozen others - if I wanted to be so situated I would go to a caravan site!


----------



## Deleted member 58274

*Gosh !*

I started this thread back in July....amazing how its developed. Now, those three blue bays are right at the end of the car park and as I remember way out of sight of "locals" as such. Also, there's trees all around and just a stream...in other words no views. It's all about access to the best market town around. We had a static a mile away and had 7 great years there.....we love Skipton....it's got everything....canal, market, fab pubs/restaurants (Bizzie Lizzies chippy by canal is brill) walks through the woods...castle... Embsay steam railway nearby.....so what I'm saying is no wonder the popularity with motorhomers !! All wanting to overnight so they can spend money in the town. Much needed business at this time of year...I'm not taking any sides but can understand why a lot of vans...just wish everyone could be happy LOL  
Maja


----------



## JohnClimber

We love Skipton and planning our first trip to be over that way in our new van sometime in December.

We also wouldn't consider parking in such an official "site". 
We'll be stopping in the countryside en-route and parking where we normally park our car up at the Rotary Club's Saturday charity car park and walking down into Skipton as we've done may times before.


----------



## alcam

JohnClimber said:


> We love Skipton and planning our first trip to be over that way in our new van sometime in December.
> 
> We also wouldn't consider parking in such an official "site".
> We'll be stopping in the countryside en-route and parking where we normally park our car up at the Rotary Club's Saturday charity car park and walking down into Skipton as we've done may times before.



Sounds wonderful , I think everybody else should park there too


----------



## malagaoth

> ....so what I'm saying is no wonder the popularity with motorhomers !! All wanting to overnight so they can spend money in the town



that is the second time that this claim has been made, that motorhomers spend money in the town.

I do wonder how accurate this is when I have stayed in many a farm shop (Britstop) and on chatting with the owner hear the same old story, motorhomes come, they stay, they leave and never even enter the shop!

Of course I have no idea what the average spend per motorhome night is but Im guessing that it isnt a lot.

Interesting too that the three motorhome bays are in a corner out of sight - 'hiding' three motorhomes in a corner presumably so as not to upset the locals  - is doable  - but 12?

No call me a doom monger  but this level of overuse/abuse will ruin it for all


----------



## alcam

malagaoth said:


> that is the second time that this claim has been made, that motorhomers spend money in the town.
> 
> I do wonder how accurate this is when I have stayed in many a farm shop (Britstop) and on chatting with the owner hear the same old story, motorhomes come, they stay, they leave and never even enter the shop!
> 
> Of course I have no idea what the average spend per motorhome night is but Im guessing that it isnt a lot.
> 
> Interesting too that the three motorhome bays are in a corner out of sight - 'hiding' three motorhomes in a corner presumably so as not to upset the locals  - is doable  - but 12?
> 
> No call me a doom monger  but this level of overuse/abuse will ruin it for all



Yes I'm not certain most of the motorhome fraternity are spenders .
I find I have to drink as much as possible to cover up for them .
I do wonder if it would be an idea to have cards printed ? Something humorous just to get the message over that wildcampers/motorhomers have been patrons of the pub/shop/restaurant etc


----------



## Herman

malagaoth said:


> the three 'motorhome' places were filled and there were a further 12 motorhomes waiting to park?
> Making a total of 15 motorhomes?
> How long before the good burghers of Skipton become tired of their carpark becoming a third rate caravan site and this parking concession is withdrawn?
> 
> (my guess, not long)



We're just thinking of going to Skipton this weekend so just swotting up when i read this, I think Skipton Burghers are used to overnighters with their own accommodation and what they bring to the town, the canals full of them.


----------

